# Is it worth doing mods or keeping stock?



## budkiller46290 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have just purchased a 1983 3/4 Datsun-Nissan 300zx turbo anniversary edition. It was garaged for the last 8 years and driven rarely but started weekly. It has 130,000 miles on it. The interior is perfect everything inside works except the passenger side switch for the window and the compass. All electronic dash fully working. the driver side seat is fully funcionable. That includes the sound wave. Their are no chips in any of the windows or t-tops. It has a dent in the drivers side front fender. But the paint is still great. Except the turbo writing on the side skirts. Its half ther on one side and 3/4 on the other side. Engine runs great, tranny is great. And i have to replace the driverside rear axel. It has two rust spots in the rear combined about the size of a deck of cards. The only thing not stock are the wheels and tires which were switched with the newer bigger 300z rims. and the radio. If you have any info i would be more than happy. I paid $2000 cash. I also checked the vin# and its not from cali or canada. between 5000 and 6000 made. Rough estamit. Good buy or bad buy?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You're sure its an '83? 300ZX debuted in 1984. 1983 was the last of the 280ZX and they look totally different.


----------



## budkiller46290 (Jul 15, 2007)

I already did the research on it. it's their 50th aniversary edition i checked the vin #. it's gray on black with gold pin stripping in three lines down the side. its a two seater. what they did is released it to the USA and Canada. they started building it in 83 for their 50th anniversary and they switched to Nissan in 84. it was the next generation in cars. It's got a sleek body with side skirts and wide body fender flairs in the rear. Also comes with a fiber glass wing that don't have the tail light in it. the later 80s the newer wings are made out of polyurethane and have the brake light in the back of it. It has a la bra that has their 50th anniversary symbol stiched in. the seats are black leather with the 50th symbol in the head rests. Black carpet with two floor mats with the 50th logo. All digital dash,with a G-force gauge, and compass. it also has the controls for the radio and A/C,heater on the steering wheel. the drivers side seat came with 3 sets of air bags that adjust to your ribs,lower back and under the thighs. Also has a sonic sound system that is on an amp. that vibrates the seat to the music. It has the 3.0 liter V-6 turbo and L5 transmission. I think thats the right tranny. they used the same ones off the V6 mustangs.Also came with the limited slip differential. And adjustable shocks. Oh yeah the heating and air conditioning is climate control so you can set it to your prefferance, also digital. Now you know what to look for if you've never heard of it.I'll post a picture soon. But no it's not a 280 it says right on the back a Datsun-Nissan 300zx. So let me know what you think. It's in beautiful shape except the dent in the drivers side front panel.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah one of the regulars here has such a car I beleive. He might be more help to you than I if he ever pops up in here. I think the Anniversary model also had speakers in the upper part of the seats? Don't recall if that extended to other models as well.... And the first year for the 3rd brake light ( I think) was 1986. My 85 did not have a 3rd brake light, even in the stock wing.


----------



## budkiller46290 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah its a sweet car and i love it. But i don't want to ruin it.i know their are guys out their that would love to have this car as origional as possible. This is my first nissan so i don't have the love for it as much as all the enthusiusts. i just knew it was a V6 turbo and i'm the only one of my friends that don't have a turbo car. I just thought it was a good buy for 2000. I see all the regular ones going for that kind of money so i'm trying to figure out how much this one could be worth. Back in 84 26,000 dollars is a lot of money. It's like buying a 50-60,000 dollar car now a days.Thats why i think they made some for just California. in 84 movie stars and such probably wanted one. I wish mine was from Cali cause i could trace it and see if any big stars drove it. That would be sick! Like i said i would rather mod out a more common one. I read up how many were made but you can't go by that because how many have been crushed or in the junk yard. I see them on the internet from time to time but nobody will tell me how much they are worth. Because they aren't interested in selling theirs. So if anyone can help it would be well apreciated.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Even with it being an Anniv. Edition, the mileage is a touch high for it to be worth a lot. Did you mention it was the automatic? Or is it a stick. The stick cars are worth more, even though the T5 was garbage. Mine held my 16 pounds of boost with no issues except some clutch slippage but apparently my trans was the exception to the rule. And really it depends on th area of the country you are attempting to sell it in. I've seen mint condition late 80's 300ZX turbos with 50,000 miles sell in N.Y. for $2200. Out here in Colorado, that same car is worth about $4000+, and likely even more in Cali. I've seen a very rare example of an '84 Anniv. turbo with 10,000 miles being sold for $10,000. Dunno if it actually got that price but that is what they were asking. Properly restored, yours might go for $3000, $3500. The prices have picked up in recent years as tuners are finding out the older Zs are a great dragster platform. A bit heavy on its feet, but the VG30ET is 2nd to none.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Let's clear up the confusion first, shall we?
There are no 1983 300ZX models in North America. Every manufacturer starts selling next years models at the end of the summer.
The Nissan and Datsun name do appear on the 1984 300ZX, but it's still a Nissan.
The switch to the Nissan name actually started in 1982 in some other model cars.
The rear wing was the same metal/poly wing found on every other 1984/1985 turbo Z31. It was not fiberglass. And only the 1986 models had the 3rd brake light.
The newer wings are fiberglass.
The 50th emblem is stitched into the seat backs, not the headrests.
The 50th AE did NOT come with an LSD.
California emissions is nothing special. They weren't reserved for movie stars or anyone special. It would have been sold to anyone who walked in the door with the money. All it means is the car has California emissions. Which was a difference in the 80s.
You can read more about the 50th AE here: information:84ae [Z31.com 300ZX Wiki]
What are they worth? Well, according to your description, yours is worth about the $2,000 you paid for it. Rust and dents in the body bring down the value significantly. And unless your AE is all original (down to the radio, wheels, car cover, air canister, etc), it isn't going to be collectible as a 50th AE.

There have been about 2 dozen or so on e-bay in the last 3 months. You're welcome to search the registry and find the auctions to see what they actually sold for. Keep in mind that not every one that has appeared on e-bay actually sold, so just because you see an asking price of $8,500, it doesn't mean the seller got that for it.

You can search the AE database here:
ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Registry


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There ya go. That's who I was waiting for. Thanks for the info, Z-bum.


----------



## budkiller46290 (Jul 15, 2007)

well thanks for all your help and i don't know ZBum but your discriptions are a little off. I know for a fact its a lsd because i've taken the inspecter plate off and when you turn one wheel the other turns the opposite way. I've also contacted the nissan company because i wanted to know the price of one and the also told me it has a lsd. Unless they didn't now what they were talking about and the rear end specialist for 20 years thats a good friend to the family don't know whats what than i'm just an idiot.I've seen your page befor i even started this forum. the reason i wrote 1983 3/4 because thats when they were finished with this project. And yes your right they didn't release them until 84. Why are the manuals worth more being mor common than the Autos.I do understand that body damage and so on kills the car vallue. but like i said if theirs a collector out their thats wants it i would rather mod out a more common one. last but not least. do you all know if it has a governor on them. no mater what i do to launch it it won't rev above 2800 rpm. which means no burn outs and lags really bad off the line. if no governor what can i do to change this.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

budkiller46290 said:


> I know for a fact its a lsd because i've taken the inspecter plate off and when you turn one wheel the other turns the opposite way.


Ummm... That's the definition of an OPEN differential. A limited slid differential will turn the same way. Read:
Howstuffworks "Open Differentials"


budkiller46290 said:


> I've also contacted the nissan company because i wanted to know the price of one and the also told me it has a lsd. Unless they didn't now what they were talking about and the rear end specialist for 20 years thats a good friend to the family don't know whats what than i'm just an idiot.


I won't say you're an idiot. But you shouldn't listen to someone who sits behind a phone and probably isn't familiar with anything but the matchbox on his desk. They are wrong. Not sure who you talked to, but they don't know what they're talking about. They probably just told you what you wanted to hear. I'm confused here. Who did you talk to exactly? The Nissan company who happens to be a rear end specialist?


budkiller46290 said:


> I've seen your page befor i even started this forum. the reason i wrote 1983 3/4 because thats when they were finished with this project.


Project? They were producing them from December 1983 until April 1984. And Z31 production started in May 1983. Yet these cars were still called 1984 models. Don't write 1983/4. It's only a 1984 model. Nothing else.


budkiller46290 said:


> And yes your right they didn't release them until 84. Why are the manuals worth more being mor common than the Autos.


They aren't. At least, not if the two cars are in the exact same condition.


budkiller46290 said:


> I do understand that body damage and so on kills the car vallue. but like i said if theirs a collector out their thats wants it i would rather mod out a more common one.


A collector isn't going to be looking for one with damage. A collector will be looking for one in perfect condition. And they'll wait for the right one to come along.


budkiller46290 said:


> last but not least. do you all know if it has a governor on them.


Yes. 137mph. Or 6500 rpms.


budkiller46290 said:


> no mater what i do to launch it it won't rev above 2800 rpm.


Sounds like the Air Flow Meter.


budkiller46290 said:


> which means no burn outs and lags really bad off the line. if no governor what can i do to change this.


Replace the AFM.


----------



## budkiller46290 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out all the things i was miss informed on. I really appreciate it. Like i said i'm still young and learning. I didn't say that my man worked for nissan. but i may have mis informed him on some thigs that led to that answer.


----------



## budkiller46290 (Jul 15, 2007)

as for the nissan dealership????????????????????????your gues is as good as mine.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Let's clear up the confusion first, shall we?
> There are no 1983 300ZX models in North America. Every manufacturer starts selling next years models at the end of the summer.
> The Nissan and Datsun name do appear on the 1984 300ZX, but it's still a Nissan.
> The switch to the Nissan name actually started in 1982 in some other model cars.
> ...


Nice Job!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As Ive read before, there are a lot of fake 84 AE's running around. If yours is a true AE I would take the time to restore it properly. Fix the dent, put the correct decals back on it, etc. Maybe put it up on Ebay or just drive it around and know that you have one of the real ones. I would not bother modding it unless you are prepared to replace the turbo soon. If it is the original turbo, it's 23 years old and probably won't take much abuse. The pre LSD turbo cars just were not made to do much other than be a cruising car. A true LSD from the other years can be purchased and dropped in, but it's $500+ to find a used one in a junkyard somewhere.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

WHOA!!! I actually got positive rep points out of a post in this thread. Damn. I must be slipping.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> WHOA!!! I actually got positive rep points out of a post in this thread. Damn. I must be slipping.


Actually, I'm surprised you have not gotten more.


----------

